# Echte Kerle...



## marc (5. Juni 2005)

...sollten hin und wieder den Berg runterfahren.  
Ich trage mich schon länger mit dem Gedanken ein kleines IBC "Süd" Treffen
anzusprechen. Vorzugsweise in einem Bikepark. Naheliegend Todtnau . So nun die Frage:

Wer wäre dabei? Hat ein entsprechendes Bike und vor allem die Lust dazu?

Das ganze soll ein lockeres Treffen und bergabfahren ohne "Schw....vergleich" sein. Effektiv kann man nur lernen und dabei Spaß haben. Vielleicht kann ich den Gero fragen daß er den Fotografen macht. Das kann er mal richtig gut  
Also wie sieht´s aus...bitte um Wortmeldung.
Termin sag ich mal Ende Juni, zb. lässt sich aber flexibel gestalten.

Gruß Marc

PS: Nehmt Euch ruhig ein Beispiel an meinem Bruder  . Sitzt das ERSTE MAL auf einem MTB und cruist, zwar ohne Sprünge, beide Strecken in Todtnau runter


----------



## N!c (5. Juni 2005)

Komm gerade aus Todtnau - also ich wäre sofort dabei...   
Zumal ich mich in Freiburg noch nich so gut auskenne.
Ende Juni/Anfang Juli hört sich gut an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (5. Juni 2005)

ich muss zwar zwar gleich voranstellen dass ich vom C-Paddelvirus infiziert bin und ich "befürchte" dass diese Leidenschaft dieser Sommer stark im Vordergrund stehen wird - aber grundsätzlich hätte ich schon Lust , und eine Todtnau-Besuch steht eh schon lange mal an.
Terminlich werden wir aber wohl eher im Juli mal bei euch aufkreuzen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## crossie (6. Juni 2005)

ich organisier mir bis dahin noch zwei 24" profilreifen, montier die VRbremse, und dann bin ich dabei, denk ich ma. wenns terminlich passt.

cheers


----------



## Froschel (6. Juni 2005)

muß mich da meinem vorredner Hr. Fez anschließen, für Juli sollte es mal klappen. 

Ich muß den Bikepark in Todtnau ja irgendwann auch mal kennen lernen. 


-_-


----------



## Wooly (6. Juni 2005)

wie sieht es denn mit Sonntag 17.Juli aus, da wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## marc (6. Juni 2005)

Na also, geht doch. Dachte ihr kommt nie aus Euren Löchern raus   

Von mir aus auch Juli. Nur würd ich Samstag vorziehen da am Sonnstag auch recht viel "Zivilisten" mit der Rodelbahn fahren und im allgemeinen mehr los ist als Samstag. Also einigt Euch auf einen Samstag. Anfang Juli 2 od.9.7 ??

Gruß Marc

oder auch 16.ter


----------



## fez (6. Juni 2005)

sorry, Samstag ist bei mir absolut unmöglich


----------



## sms (6. Juni 2005)

Themawechsel:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1936619&postcount=489

Wir haben noch 2 Plätze frei für MORZINE/LES GETS 30.07. bis 06.08.05

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=118407&page=20&pp=25

Wer lust hat soll sich bei dangerousD melden.


----------



## Not a Banshee (6. Juni 2005)

why not wäre auch dabei denke ich löl !


----------



## GiantReignrider (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo ihr Downhillverrückten,

ich wäre auch gerne dabei, aber bei mir ginge nur der 9. bzw 10. Juli oder später. Ich würde auch noch jemanden mitbringen, wenn der kann und will (gell Schwabi?).


Bansheescream


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwabenbiker (6. Juni 2005)

bansheescream schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr Downhillverrückten,
> 
> ich wäre auch gerne dabei, aber bei mir ginge nur der 9. bzw 10. Juli oder später. Ich würde auch noch jemanden mitbringen, wenn der kann und will (gell Schwabi?).
> 
> ...


Ja, der kann und will!  
Ich wäre also am 9. Juli auch dabei. Somit wäre das Schwabenforum schon dreifach vertreten!


----------



## GiantReignrider (6. Juni 2005)

Jetzt hoffen wir nur noch, dass mein Dienstplan mitmacht, der macht in letzter Zeit sowieso, was er will.

In Vorfreude auf Todtnau

Screamle

PS. Jay, wenn es klappt, willst du mit uns fahren??


----------



## Wooly (6. Juni 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, Samstag ist bei mir absolut unmöglich



bei mir fast den ganzen Juli auch wg arbeiten, aber Sonntag wäre ich flexibel.


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Juni 2005)

Ich will auch mitfahren...   
09.07. passt.    

Das erste mal ... Aber mit 3 Jahren Bad Wildbad-Erfahrung kanns ja nicht so schlimm werden.


----------



## Eckbart (7. Juni 2005)

würde auch kommen, leih mir dann dort ein bike hab ich schonmal gemacht...

vielleicht kann ich auch noch einen mitbringen....(dhsean)  

mitte juli ist mir aber lieber weil ich ich am 17.6.2005 meine Weißheitszähne rausbekomme!!!


----------



## GiantReignrider (7. Juni 2005)

Das mit den Weisheitszähnen erledigt sich auf der DH Strecke von ganz allein   


Neenee, war nur ein schlechtes Späßle.

Der DH in Todtnau ist im Vergleich zu Wildbad Erholung, den kommt eigentlich jeder runter, der weiß, wie ein Fahrrad funktioniert. Ich würde am 9.Juli auf jeden Fall fahren, es wäre zwar schade, wenn sich das ganze in zwei Gruppen spalten würde, aber am 16. Juli bin ich nicht im Lande.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwabenbiker (7. Juni 2005)

bansheescream schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Weisheitszähnen erledigt sich auf der DH Strecke von ganz allein


   
Meine Weisheitszähne müssen irgendwann auch raus  


freakonbike fährt auch mit, nehm ich mal stark an. Dann könnten wir zu viert mit zwei Autos fahrn!



> Das erste mal ... Aber mit 3 Jahren Bad Wildbad-Erfahrung kanns ja nicht so schlimm werden.



Bei mir isses genau so  !


----------



## marc (7. Juni 2005)

Aaaaalso:

Da am 23/24. Juli Bikejam  ist und ich da höchstwarscheinlich eh einen Shuttle-Service nach Todtnau einrichte (und dort am Sonntag, @fez/wooly  )  würd ich nun als kleines "IBC Süd Treffen"
den *9. Juli* anvisieren. 
9 Uhr Treffpunkt auf dem Parkplatz bei der Talstation. OK!

Geheimcode.............Tieffliegende Haubentaucher    

Gruß Marc


----------



## schwabenbiker (7. Juni 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> 9 Uhr Treffpunkt auf dem Parkplatz bei der Talstation. OK!
> 
> Geheimcode.............Tieffliegende Haubentaucher
> 
> Gruß Marc



Du erkennst uns auch daran, dass wir mit 3 Banshee Scream kommen!

9. Juli ist gut   !


----------



## marc (7. Juni 2005)

schwabenbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Scream



Da waren doch mal diese Filme....     
Ok. sollte reichen als Erkennung.

Nachtrag: Gero kommt als Fotograf mit   

Marc


----------



## sms (7. Juni 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaaalso:
> 
> Da am 23/24. Juli Bikejam  ist und ich da höchstwarscheinlich eh einen Shuttle-Service nach Todtnau einrichte (und dort am Sonntag, @fez/wooly  )  würd ich nun als kleines "IBC Süd Treffen"
> den *9. Juli* anvisieren.
> ...



*9. Juli*, ich frag mal ein paar die sonst nur Sonntags fahren


----------



## Eckbart (7. Juni 2005)

ok 9. Juli passt bei mir auch...


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Juni 2005)

Wenns Wetter passt, bin ich am 09. Juli gerne wieder mal in meinem Heimatland zum DH'len und Reden...   
Wir sollten allerdings irgendein Treffpunkt ausmachen...
Oder Erkennungszeichen (Sturz beim ersten Roadgap   ) ... 
Nicht jeder hat so ein schickes IBC Trikot.


----------



## marc (8. Juni 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns Wetter passt, bin ich am 09. Juli gerne wieder mal in meinem Heimatland zum DH'len und Reden...
> Wir sollten allerdings irgendein Treffpunkt ausmachen...
> Oder Erkennungszeichen (Sturz beim ersten Roadgap   ) ...
> Nicht jeder hat so ein schickes IBC Trikot.



Treffpunkt: 9 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz bei der Talstation. OK!

Um 9.30 macht der Lift auf. Ich werd das olivgrün-weiße "FR-Bikers" Trikot anhaben (wie auf dem oberen Bild zu sehen).
Ansonsten, so haben wir das bei Touren am Gardasee immer gemacht,soll sich jeder einen weißen Stoffetzen an den Helm knoten. Wär auch ne Möglichkeit.
Sonst "liest" man abends wieder..."ach du warst das..." etc.   

gruß Marc


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juni 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkt: 9 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz bei der Talstation. OK!
> 
> Um 9.30 macht der Lift auf. Ich werd das olivgrün-weiße "FR-Bikers" Trikot anhaben (wie auf dem oberen Bild zu sehen).
> Ansonsten, so haben wir das bei Touren am Gardasee immer gemacht,soll sich jeder einen weißen Stoffetzen an den Helm knoten. Wär auch ne Möglichkeit.
> ...


Das mit dem Stofffetzen klingt gut.   
Ich muss bloss schauen, ob ich was weisses hab...   
9.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz ist auch I/O. 

Also man sieht sich...


----------



## Eckbart (9. Juni 2005)

mal schauen wie ich mich erkentlich mach ...

ist das der parkplatz auf den man kommt wenn man bevor man zu strecke hochläuft links abbiegt ??

weiß den jemand ab wan man sich ein bike leihne kann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (9. Juni 2005)

Der Shop  vom Felix ist ab 9.30 Uhr offen. Aber am besten ein Tag vorher anrufen und reservieren.

Ja das ist der Parkplatz. Ist ja auch ausgeschildert. einen weißes Stoffetzen wird wohl jeder auftreiben. Allerdings nicht die ganze Feinripp U-Hose an den Helm pinnen...wegen dem Luftwiderstand.   

Gruß Marc


----------



## cyrox (9. Juni 2005)

Wenn mein neues Bike bis dahin fertig ist, bin ich auch dabei 

Greetz


----------



## Eckbart (9. Juni 2005)

> nicht die ganze Feinripp U-Hose an den Helm pinnen...wegen dem Luftwiderstand.



ok danke mal ...  reservieren wollte ich sowieso....das letztemal hatte er mein "Wunschbike" leider schon verliehen


----------



## DHSean (9. Juni 2005)

So da ich jetzt auch wieder von meinen kleinen ausflug zurück bin, muss ich sagen: ich bin dabei, echt gute idee   

gruß


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Juni 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> ... einen weißes Stoffetzen wird wohl jeder auftreiben. Allerdings nicht die ganze Feinripp U-Hose an den Helm pinnen...wegen dem Luftwiderstand.
> 
> Gruß Marc


Ich nehm den weissen G-String meiner Freundin, der sollte nicht zu viel bremsen.


----------



## Eckbart (10. Juni 2005)

@ dhsean 

sehr gut ...
wenn noch ein paar leute mitkommen kann ich vielleicht den bus nehmen...

jochen kann leider nicht mitkommen


----------



## N!c (10. Juni 2005)

9. Juli klingt gut - bin auch dabei!
Werde nächstes WE am Sonntag schonmal ein bisschen üben...   
Vielleicht sieht man sich auch da schon in Todtnau.

Nic


----------



## Eckbart (5. Juli 2005)

so ...
ich werde wohl noch 2 leut mitbringe 
..bis samstag 

Exituser


----------



## marc (5. Juli 2005)

Öehm, kleines Problem. Ich werd eventuell nicht am Start sein da mein Bike einen außerplanmässigen Aufenthalt im Rennstall (Werkstatt) hat.  

Plädiere daher für eine Wiederholung des IBC Treffens gegen Ende Juli - Anfang August. Spricht aber nix dagegen daß Ihr vorher heimlich trainiert  

Spätestens beim Bikejam können wir ja was ausmachen.

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (5. Juli 2005)

schade, spätestens bei der jam wird man sich sicher sehen, die woche drauf is ja dann king of bikepark, und danach gehts wieder . . .

gruß


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Juli 2005)

Hi Freunde!

Todtnau ist ja geil (War vorletzte Woche zum ersten mal dort), auch wenn die letzten Spitzkehren ******** sind... 
Allerdings sieht das Wetter nicht besonders aus. 

Hat jemand von euch eigentlich Erfahrungen wie die Strecke ist, wenns regnet?
Immerhin gibts dort massig Wurzelpassagen. 
Und ich weiss noch: Wurzel nass, Fuss vom Gas.


----------



## DHSean (6. Juli 2005)

War schon da, als es mal so richtig geregnet hat, macht dann nicht ganz so viel spaß, fördert und fordert aber die fahrtechnik, wenn dann doch zu hart, kann man noch gut auf die wildride umsteigen. und ja die wurzeln und steine 
werden dann zu richtigen hinternissen.

gruß


----------



## GiantReignrider (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo werte Bergabfreunde,

auch ich muß leider absagen, da ich Dienst am Wochenende habe. Deshalb plädiere ich nochmal für eine Wiederholung des Treffens, nur bitte nicht am letzten Juliwochenende, da bin ich schon in Wildbad verabredet, wenn ich hier mal Wünsche äußern darf.

Screamle


----------



## Eckbart (7. Juli 2005)

also ich werde auf jeden fall versuchen um 9uhr aufm parkplatz zu stehn !!!


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Juli 2005)

Sorry, ich bin draussen, bei dem Wetterbericht und den Wurzeln...   
Und wenn ich "Wildride" brauche dann fahre ich bestimmt nicht nach Todtnau. Da gibts genug Schweizer Pisten die gut geschottert sind, haufenweise Sprünge drin haben und genug Anlieger.  Z.B. http://www.bikepark-filzbach.ch/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (8. Juli 2005)

Das Wetter scheint nict mitzuspielen und bei 5 erwartetenTeilnehmern bei denen 3 absagen könnts etwas langweilig werden für den Rest.

Neues Angebot.  Ihr kommt zum Bikejam  am 23/24. Juli, denn da sind am Samstag Shuttle-Service geplant und am Sonntag 1/2 Tag Shuttle Service nach Todtnau je nach Teilnehmer.

Gruß marc


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2005)

Alternativ gibts auch diesen Sonntag ab 12 Uhr ab dem Bahnhof Wiehre in Freiburg eine Enduro- Tour über den Schauinsland und ein wenig mehr. 50km und 1500hm sollten es schon werden.  
Allerding wird kein Lift benutzt.  
Erkennungszeichen - Ich, auf meiner Jenny (Shiver SC Federgabel sollte markant und selten sein) oder ein grosser Bikerauflauf.  
Das findet wohl bei jedem Wetter statt.


----------



## Eckbart (8. Juli 2005)

hm.... schade das fast alle absagen... 
werde aber ganz sicher hingehn egal welches wetter es hat oder haben wird


----------



## N!c (8. Juli 2005)

Werde wohl eher am Sonntag nach Todtnau kommen - hoffe mal dass es bis dahin etwas abgetrocknet ist.
Ansonsten sieht man sich ja auch vielleicht beim kob in Todtnau...


----------



## DHSean (10. Juli 2005)

also, waren da und das wetter war bis auf einen kurzen schauer optimal - dh konnte man mit vorsicht gut fahren, war bisschen matschig aber ansonsten ok. treff hätte man auf jeden fall durchziehen können, aber man weiß ja nie, aber gibt vielleicht nen reloaded, oder?

gruß


----------

